# Best Tyre Cleaner?



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

What is the best tyre cleaner out there as I always feel using an APC isn't good for the tyre?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

CarPro one for me. Outstanding.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Autoglanz rebound. I am trying the anachem wheel cleaner soon so will report back.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

The og for me is Adams tire & rubber cleaner. Its the goat 









Adam's NEW Tire & Rubber Cleaner


Adam's NEW Tire & Rubber Cleaner Our Tire & Rubber Cleaner was designed to remove stubborn grease and discoloration from tires and rubber trim.For best results, grab Adam's Tire Scrub Brush! • Removes Discoloration From Tires Quickly • Works Great On Rubber & Trim • Made In the...



www.prestigecarcareshop.com


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's another thread...









Tyre Cleaner recommendations please


Autoglanz rebound shocked me at how much better it was than a APC




www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just bought some rebound so hopefully i like it 😄


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

I use Autobrite citrus apc and Gyeon Q²M tire cleaner.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi can’t go wrong with Adams tire and rubber cleaner and Carpro tyre cleaner and Autoglanz rebound all great products 👍


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can’t see why an APC would be bad for a tyre.
Gonz.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm the same, can't see why you wouldn't just use a good APC. When you clean the tyre all you're doing is removing surface contaminants and secreted oils etc. None of these products, dedicated or otherwise, are penetrating more than the tiniest amount into the rubber, no matter what they might like you to believe, so risk of premature cracking etc is almost none. 

Personally I use a strong surfex mix to clean my tyres. Much as I love detailing, it is an industry that likes to come up with dedicated products for every possible task and it's easy to get carried away with it all I reckon!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a little play earlier today, I used autoglanz rebound vs surfex hd at 10/1..rebound looked to clean the tyre better, obviously you can make surfex more potent if you wish


----------



## padrul67 (4 mo ago)

Taylor Thrall said:


> What is the best tyre cleaner out there as I always feel using an APC isn't good for the tyre?


For me white bleche the best


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I just use my wheel cleaner (brake away), it does just as good a job as dedicated tyre cleaners and im already using it so dont need multiple products


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

stangalang said:


> I just use my wheel cleaner (brake away), it does just as good a job as dedicated tyre cleaners and im already using it so dont need multiple products


Really browns the tyres. Powerful stuff. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just had a guy from Australia say how much he likes Race Glaze Whitewall Cleaner - which isn't just for whitewalls, its just they look dirtiest. It takes away the browning on black tyres, and provides a clean base for application of any dressings.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Really browns the tyres. Powerful stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


What dilution are you using it at? I dilute mine quite a way as im tight


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

BIlt hamber surfex or koch chemie Greenstar strong dilition with a good scrub and rinse, 3 times I do mine when washing, each tyre.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

stangalang said:


> What dilution are you using it at? I dilute mine quite a way as im tight


Between 10:1 and 15:1.

This is the latter on my wife's tyres which were previously cleaned with rebound weekly. Impressive stuff.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Between 10:1 and 15:1.
> 
> This is the latter on my wife's tyres which were previously cleaned with rebound weekly. Impressive stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats where i am at too roughly. Cleans a lot better than surfex, which i use for a LOT of stuff


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Gyeon Q²M tire cleaner for me


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

stangalang said:


> I just use my wheel cleaner (brake away), it does just as good a job as dedicated tyre cleaners and im already using it so dont need multiple products











BRAKE AWAY Non Acidic Wheel Cleaner


An non acidic wheel cleaner that is highly concentrated and powerful enough to shift even the most stubborn soiling. Can be diluted up to 20:1 depending on soiling. Ideal all rounder for general valeting work and maintenance details. This product is a best seller with our trade customers where...




krystalkleendetailstore.co.uk





Is it this?

If I use tyre serum, it assuming this wouldn't strip it


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Taylor Thrall said:


> BRAKE AWAY Non Acidic Wheel Cleaner
> 
> 
> An non acidic wheel cleaner that is highly concentrated and powerful enough to shift even the most stubborn soiling. Can be diluted up to 20:1 depending on soiling. Ideal all rounder for general valeting work and maintenance details. This product is a best seller with our trade customers where...
> ...


It's pretty difficult to strip a dressing completely. It'll certainly knock back the gloss, but it's designed to be used regularly so no biggie. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bilt hamber Surfex HD it cleans absolutely anything


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Ross said:


> Bilt hamber Surfex HD it cleans absolutely anything


It's a rubbish tyre cleaner. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. Another that really browns the tyres and does the wheels too.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Auto Glanz rebound amazing stuff!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been particularly impressed with Yum Cars Undress. Just about to order my second bottle of the stuff.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

303 Tire&Rubber has bested all the APC’s and the US favorite Tuf mushiness for me. Try it and you will not be disappointed.










303 Tyre and Rubber Cleaner - 303 Products


303 Tyre and Rubber Cleaner cleans tyres and other rubber parts on your vehicle. It removes tyre browning, dirt & grime with ease.




www.303products.co.uk





Although I like the 303 best tge TufShine works well and can be bought in gallons.









Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner 22oz


Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner 22oz Tuf Shine spent 5 years developing their Tyre Cleaner. They wanted to create a cleaner that contained no acids, was non-caustic, would remove old silicone dressings, and was biodegradable. It might have seemed like an impossible task, but Tuf Shine managed it with th




www.cleanyourcar.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Screwfix no nonsense degreaser is very very good.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. Another that really browns the tyres and does the wheels too.


Why is browning good?


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

LeeH said:


> Why is browning good?


Generally the ''Browning'' is all the dirt coming off the tyres, obviously the first pass will show most depth of muck coming off, followed by a couple of more passes if needed.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

The browning is partly dirt and antiozonant that has secreted to the surface of the tire.

I'm not sure how much the cleaners penetrate into the rubber removing the anti oxidant.
I use the garage therapy tire dressing after which is like a rubber conditioner.


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

great gonzo said:


> Can’t see why an APC would be bad for a tyre.
> Gonz.


My thoughts, too.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Micawber said:


> My thoughts, too.


It's not, the OP appears to be a detailing hypochondriac - dedicated rubber cleaners are significantly more potent and yet still completely safe.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

BH Surfex works very well for me too.


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

I use a range of products dependant on my mood really; Autoglanz Rebound, P&S Brake buster or Garage Therapy Decon shampoo at 10 to 1 - Great APC/Pre wash too.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Wonder if rebound will be on a cheeky offer anytime soon


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Wonder if rebound will be on a cheeky offer anytime soon


On offer now mate 👍








Wheel Cleaners


AutoGlanz© UK - AG Car Care, Manufactures of high grade detailing and valeting chemicals - Detailing kits, Snowfoams, Shampoos, and detailing accessories




auto-glanz.co.uk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Was even better when I grabbed it at 20/25 🍺


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Imprezaworks said:


> Was even better when I grabbed it at 20/25 🍺


Snap. I actually got the personalised version which was cheaper than standard so mine is purple with Parma violet scent


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

H-M3 said:


> Screwfix no nonsense degreaser is very very good.


This for me as well, used in an IKEA £3 spray bottles. Bottle still working strong after nearly a year. 

Sent from my SM-A536B using Tapatalk


----------

